# My occies had kids!



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

While I was in the bathroom shaving, my girlfriend who normally claims I'm obsessed with my fish tanks screams at me, 
"Honey! Why do you have new fish???!!! Why are these little fish in here???!!!" 
Initially I went into I'm in trouble mode, then confused mode, then decided I needed to go see what she was yelling at me about. I certainly had not spent money on new fish, my interest peaked when I remembered seeing my black occies showing weird color patterns recently. I hurry over, razor in hand and cream on face...

 Babies! I've been glued to the tank since. I'll be putting a sponge on the filter tube tomorrow. Any advice for a first time papa? I don't see a secondary tank being an option right now. I'll be pulling my white calvus out, most likely tomorrow but for now the proud papa is keeping him on the other side of the tank. Calvus is small still, barely bigger than the male occie and nowhere near as aggressive.

I'm so excited, while girlfriend watches the Oscars, I'm watching the occies. Proud papa managed to mate with both females at the same time, two mamas are guarding their shells and keeping the kids in line. I just broke away to share with you all, going back to stare now and hear my girlfriend yell "obsessed!"

Their half of the tall 40 gallon. One mama has shells on the left corner, other mama has shells near the center.









Two kids come out to play









Mama comes to put them back, curfew time kiddies, good first time mama.


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

While looking for info on breeding of these, I found I may not have ocellatus, I may have lamprologus speciousus which looks very close.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

LouIE82 said:


> While looking for info on breeding of these, I found I may not have ocellatus, I may have lamprologus speciousus which looks very close.


+1 you have 'Lamprologus' speciousus, commonly known as black occelatus


----------



## phishman2001 (Apr 12, 2013)

My golds breed for me. I could leave the fry in with the parents until they spawned again. Then they will kill them. Tough fish to figure out. My original female got killed. He paired up with one of his fry. They breed, then next thing you know, she is treed in the corner for a few days. then they breed again.


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

Interesting behavior for sure. I've already noticed domestic violence between the male and both females, it seems to go both ways but the females don't attack each other. Maternal bonding perhaps. Day after day, the fry farther stray, the parents seem less concerned with leading them back to the shell. They've started eating now, they hop up and wiggle to capture small food particles floating by. Amazing to see them progress and act like their parents.


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

Update. 
On 3/2 the first sign of fry was seen. On 3/19 I noticed one of the females chasing her young away, odd I thought until 3/21 when I saw new fry in each females shell. It's now late April and if I've counted accurately one female (dubbed the good mother) is on her fourth batch while the other female (lovingly called ghetto mama) is on her sixth batch! 
No shame! I've seen her enticing the male over while the kids watch! :lol: She twerks like a Miley Cirus fan!

All together I see something around 30 fry of all ages hopping around the sand, the older ones tend to swim a few inches off the sand and prowl on the rocks scavenging food. I haven't tried separating them at all yet since I plan to visit Europe for two weeks, whatever is alive when I get back will be taken care of. Until then it's survival of the fit with an auto feeder. Interestingly, when the females kick the young out they tend to go hang with papa and he's welcoming of them so far. Really cool fish to have and very interesting to watch, now I see understand how some members here can enjoy having a single species tank. By the way, the biggest ones are survivors from the first batch, now pushing two months old they are around 1/4" long and look like miniature versions of their parents. So far the mothers will chase the larger fry away but don't attempt to kill or eat them. The big kids will find a new home by the end of May when I return from my trip.


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

Picture of the one known as "Ghetto Mama" and the male. Fry of all ages in background, everything from a few days old to two months old.
My male has been looking awesome lately, showing off lots of color and swimming around like king of the world.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats! I enjoy seeing the fry 'hopping' around the substrate. Have you noticed much predation from either parent when you get a new spawn?


----------



## 801boon (Jun 9, 2014)

That's awesome, they look great


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good for you man!!

Hope to see some fry out of my shellies soon!


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! When they had the first few batches I wondered if they were eating fry, I read about them doing that if they "think" the batch isn't worth growing. After the second spawn the females chase the first batch away, but the male tolerates the fry. I got scared one day seeing one of the females rapidly dive and suck up fry, she kept doing it. On closer examination she was scooping them up and putting them back into the shell, no kid gloves. I just got a new Finnex planted plus light, it's awesome. Wonder if the blue light will keep the parents in the mood. It's interesting to see that the more batches they have the better they care for them, and the fry seem to be healthier each time. My newer ones hang out with older fry, and some as young as two weeks old swim to the top for food (24" tank). Some of the bigger ones even compete with the male for food, stealing flakes right under his nose!


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

once again, awesome pics and good luck!

What do you plan to do with the fry?


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey thanks! Not too bad for a Blackberry phone. 8) Mmhmm, Blackberry.

I gave the oldest to my brother, the one survivor from the original 3/2/14 batch, he is alive and well. I'll likely give him a few more and see if my local fish store is interested in buying any. There are enough fish stores nearby, pretty sure I can entice one of them for a deal whether for cash or store credit.


----------

